# Rehoming my dogs



## Emmazs (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi, it is with a broken heart i write this, yesterday i had to give up my 2 7yr old dogs to a rehoming centre through no fault of their own. Back story, i have had them since they were puppies and 2 & half years ago my ex & i split leaving me with a child, 2 dogs & 5 cats. I rehomed 1 cat straight away but found the process traumatic & decided to keep all the others. In the meantime the house had to go on the market & i knew that at some point i'd have to make the difficult decision again. Nothing happened until now & the house is now being sold and i have to move to rented and i know finding an affordable rented place for all of us would be very difficult so i made the painful decision of rehoming the dogs & 2 cats. The dogs went yesterday and i am struck with grief, i have a dog shaped hole in my heart, the house is so quiet & empty without them and i feel i have made a huge mistake and just cant stop crying, i know it will take time but i worry about how the dogs are coping, i just feel like the world's worst person & knowing they are no longer in my life i'm just so inconsolable, how do i cope with grief?


----------



## susieq (Nov 25, 2009)

Dont blame yourself. Your circumstances changed and you had no choice. Grief is something that we all go through at some time in our lives, I know I have for exactly the same reasons as you. It takes time though. Your dogs will be fine. I have 2 rescues myself and have both settled. There are rescued animals all over the country. Your two dogs will find a nice new home. You could always contact the centre where you left them and ask if they have been rehomed and they will possibly give you more information to put your mind at rest. Its a horrible situation for you and I do feel desperately for you because I had to rehome a dog myself many years ago and it broke my heart also. I still think about him from time to time and feel guilty but I believe he was rehomed to a couple who adored him. The same will happen to your two. I'm so sorry for your situation.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Emma, Im sorry you had to rehome your dogs. its heartbreaking for you. All my dogs have been rescues and they do settle and enjoy their lives so dont feel bad. .


----------



## Emmazs (Sep 9, 2020)

susieq said:


> Dont blame yourself. Your circumstances changed and you had no choice. Grief is something that we all go through at some time in our lives, I know I have for exactly the same reasons as you. It takes time though. Your dogs will be fine. I have 2 rescues myself and have both settled. There are rescued animals all over the country. Your two dogs will find a nice new home. You could always contact the centre where you left them and ask if they have been rehomed and they will possibly give you more information to put your mind at rest. Its a horrible situation for you and I do feel desperately for you because I had to rehome a dog myself many years ago and it broke my heart also. I still think about him from time to time and feel guilty but I believe he was rehomed to a couple who adored him. The same will happen to your two. I'm so sorry for your situation.


Thankyou for your kind words, i know in time, it'll get easier i'm just so devastated i had to do it. I know its worse for us as they will be happy i'm devastated its not with me


----------



## Heatherq50 (Oct 8, 2020)

oh honey im so sorry im having to rehome my wee dog and the guilt is killing me we are moving to a flat and cant take her as theres no garden as its just hubby and i, im making sure she is going to a good home though but i completely get what you are going through sending big hugs xx


----------

